# Anyone want McEwens 2004 TDF Merckx MXM?



## thefunkyplumber (Sep 27, 2004)

54cm carbon, record and a signed green jersey
still only US$4000 with one day to go.
Great for collectors or dare I say to ride?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7298&item=7135894014&rd=1


----------

